# [OT] Dos preguntas muy muy estupidas

## Cyberstudio

Bueno, son dos preguntas muy estupidas, pero me gustaria que alguien me contestara...

1) Que significa o que es el logo de gentoo? no creo que sea una G

2) Que significa la vaca que aparece en la seccion wallpapers de gentoo? Incluso algunos usuarios tienen avatars que tienen a la vaca y dicen "Got m00"

Son preguntas estupidas, lo se, pero ahora que pienso en eso... no se las respuestas   :Shocked: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 1) Que significa o que es el logo de gentoo? no creo que sea una G

 

Hasta donde se si es una G solo qhe es minuscula g de gentoo

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 2) Que significa la vaca que aparece en la seccion wallpapers de gentoo? Incluso algunos usuarios tienen avatars que tienen a la vaca y dicen "Got m00"

 

Hay una pequeña historia de un usuario frustarado con su distro hasta que encontro Gentoo Linux y este usuario es Larry la Vaca

Este es el link donde esta:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml

Espero serte de ayuda.

Saluditos.

P.D. No hay preguntas estupidas, solo gente estupida que se queda en la ignorancia

----------

## kalcetoh

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Que significa la vaca que aparece en la seccion wallpapers de gentoo? Incluso algunos usuarios tienen avatars que tienen a la vaca y dicen "Got m00"
> 
> 

 

Prueba a hacer:

```
emerge moo
```

También funciona con apt

```
apt-get moo
```

----------

## Cyberstudio

Jajajajajajaja,,, que  bueno estaba eso de emerge moo. hay algo similar llamado como tuxsay o algo asi que muestra a tux diciendo que pc tienes y eso, pero ahora no recuerdo cual es el comando exacto.

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Jajajajaja como mola!   :Shocked:  !!! en el cd de GNUPLANET 64 cuando lo carga en cada consola te aparecen frases de bush (muy lucidas x cierto...) ademas siempre aparece una distinta

----------

## elKano

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Jajajajajajaja,,, que  bueno estaba eso de emerge moo. hay algo similar llamado como tuxsay o algo asi que muestra a tux diciendo que pc tienes y eso, pero ahora no recuerdo cual es el comando exacto.

 

Mmmm, veamos...

```

#emerge cowsay

[...]

~ $ cowsay -f /usr/share/cowsay-3.03/cows/tux.cow `uname -s -r`

 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pues siguiendo con el off-topic, a mí lo que siempre me ha desconcertado es por qué se le llama Larry a una vaca... Es algo como llamar María a un toro   :Laughing: 

----------

## zorth

hola.

```

mar ene 24 15:20:59 CET 2006

~

zorth Kronos: pts/2: 42 files 74Mb-> uname -a | pv -pert | cowsay -f sodomized

0:00:00 [  18kB/s] [ <=>                                                           ]

 

----------

## TieferFeld

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Pues siguiendo con el off-topic, a mí lo que siempre me ha desconcertado es por qué se le llama Larry a una vaca... Es algo como llamar María a un toro  

 

Será un "vaco"  :Razz: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Será un "vaco" 

 

Llegados a este extremo yo prefiero a Baco antes que un "vaco".   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

